# Good luck to this team (they're gonna need it)



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Chael Sonnen*








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chael_Sonnen








25-11-1
Next fight vs Brian Stann (UFC 136 10/8/11)


*
Josh Koscheck*








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josh_Koscheck








15-5
Next fight vs Stephan Bonnar....(ha, kidding, TBD)


*Matt Hughes*








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matt_Hughes_(fighter)








45-8
Next fight vs Diego Sanchez (UFC 135 9/24/11)


*Tito Ortiz*








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tito_ortiz








15-8-1
Next fight vs TBD

*Frank Mir*








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Mir








15-5
Next fight vs TBD


Who will get the most points?... or any?


> Tito Ortiz: 18 pts
> Frank Mir: 8 pts
> Chael Sonnen: 0 pts
> Josh Koscheck: 0 pts
> Matt Hughes: 0 pts


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn, your team is pretty sick. It almost went unnoticed.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, hoping nothing but the best for those guys!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Saunders is fighting Fitch now.. hopefully he can pull off the huge upset.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ouch, team is going downhill. Well, there's always next year.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow... I thought my team sucked...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

A guy or two won a fight before it was over. Only one guy was fired, Fedor's first L had to come sooner or later, and Nate the Great just had some bad luck.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I say this without being rude, but did you purposly pick a horrible team dude?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey, let's not count them out in early January. There's still a possiblity of them getting unsuspended, uninjured, and untalking about retirement this year. And let's not forget they are still tied for first place in the league.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

They might all become UFC Champions this year!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hell yea that team needs all the luck it can get.

I predict....

Hughes will have 1 fight this year hell you may even get lucky with that, they may give him someone he can crush before he retires.

Sonnen omg what an unlucky pick, I think the UFC will keep him out for at least 6 months, at best he will get 1 fight this year if you are lucky.

Kos, maybe they will face him off with Fitch then Shields, after he looses both those fights then let the Pit Bull knock his out straight out of the UFC, ahhhh thats my dream how lovely that would be.

Tito lol dam you must have given up by that point.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

You really took some chances there dude 

Kos however will make you by far the most points this year. No comment on the other dudes^^


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm well happy with my team, Soti, Paul Daley, Diego Sanchez and Brendan Schaub.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

hixxy said:


> I'm well happy with my team, Soti, Paul Daley, Diego Sanchez and Brendan Schaub.


I wish I had Daley now instead of Maynard, it was a close decision for my second pick.

And my last pick was going to be Michael Bisping and he was stolen away from me just 1 pick before it was my turn, and D.P know how true that is because I sent him a list of fighters to use as my last pick where Bisping was top of the list before he was taken, Bonnar was my second choice.

But Still: Mousasi, Maynard, Palahres (am really confident it that one 3 first round submission wins this year eating his way up to a title shot early next year, maybe even this early this year with a little luck) and Bonnar is ok with me.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

This still makes me lol


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Laughing at the competition trying to psyche themselves up for this massive team, Fireman? Ah, we can give them a little credit.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Come on you guy's, this team has a legitimate chance this year! :sarcastic12:


----------

